# So eine Lusch .. :(



## BattleKa (17. Oktober 2006)

Hi ich bin neu und wollte mich erstmal vorstellen ich heiße Kevin und bin 13 Jahre alt und komme aus Nrw.
So jetzt kommt mein erstes Problem^^
also bei mir Lagt Wow richtig herbe mein Pc (Notebook ) ist voll die Lusche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wüsstet ihr vielleicht wie man seinen besser bekommt aber Teile dazu kaufen möchte ich mir nicht weil ich Weihnachten nen neuen Pc bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wüsstet ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Programme zum auftunen des Computers?
viel Grüße
                Kevin


----------



## Oonâgh (17. Oktober 2006)

hey... also ich würd sagen defragmentierung! das normale programm (also die freeware) von microsoft solle dafür reichen, wenn du nich irgendwelche filme schneiden solltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann hab ich noch, je nachdem ob du oft was draumachst und dann wieder löschst, die programme Erunt, NtRegopt und RegSeeker! woher die man jetz kriegt kann ich dir leider nich sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also ich hab sie aus der CBS...  

PS: wirklich viel bringen Regseeker und Erunt (NtRegopt gehört zu letzterem) aber auch nit...
hoff das hilft dir etwas weiter! ansonsten deinstallier mal alles unnötige! das ist immer zeugs das der pc laden muss ohne dass es einfach gebraucht wird! und helfen kann vllt auch Start/Ausführen/msconfig da kannst du einstellen was der pc beim booten alles laden soll!

... aber aufpassen! nich wichtige befehle beim konfigurieren wegdrücken! sonst funzts nich mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aaaaaaaah!!!! da fällt mir was ein! beim regseeker aufpassen! da muss man wissen wie's geht sonst is hinterher alles am ar.... prost! wenn du ihn haben solltest schreib mich ma an! dann kann ich's erklären! 
(komischer-typ@hotmail.de)


----------



## Bl1nd (17. Oktober 2006)

Kauf dir folgendes:

Prozessor: Dual Core AMD Athlon 64 5600+
RAM: Kingston 2x2048MB DDR2
Mainboard: MSI Deluxe LSI
Grafik: Dual G-Force 4950 GTX SLI


Das alles kombiniert mit ner 12000er Leitung, und es wird die nächsten zwei Jahre kein Spiel mehr laggen, versprochen!


----------



## BattleKa (18. Oktober 2006)

Ich danke auch!!!!Ich werde heute Mittag mal schauen wo ich die Programme herbekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@Nofox : Ich bekomme zu Weihnahcten vielleicht den hier :also ich schreib das mal von dem Prospekt ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Medion Erazer MD 8803 Gamer PC mit Intel Pentium D Prozessor 840 Höchstleistung der Extraklasse
Doppelte Prozessor Power für Maximale Spiele-Performance , höchste Bildqualität , realistische Effekte.
Die Intel Dual Core Prozessorarchitektur! Intel Pentium D Prozessor 840 3.2 GHz , 2 x 1MB L2 Cache , 800 MHz FSB . Zukunfstsichere Technologie durch 64Bit Unterstützung. Optimale Performance durch 2MB Chache , Dual Core Technologie. 
1024 MB DDR2 SDRAM mit 553 MHz 
64 Bit dual channel memory (1 Bank frei zur Aufrüstung)
360 GB Festplatte 8MB Chache
S-ATA 150 Interface Superschnelle 7200 U/Min

Fernsehen eingebaut :
Stereo Hybrid DVB-T Analog TV- und FM- Tunerkate

NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS High End Grafikkarte 
TV-Out Anschlüsse über S-Video , Component (YUV; YPrPb) High Definition.
Superschneller GDDR3 Speicher.
NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS 256 MB PCI-Express x16 Bus-Konzept . Für NVIDIA SLI Grafik Technologie vorbereitet . 
ok das wars . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich muss dann auch mal los zur Schule  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tschüss


@Oonâgh ich Defragmentiere mein Pc fast jeden Morgen


----------



## Bl1nd (18. Oktober 2006)

Naja, fürn Geschenk auf jeden fall nicht schlecht.

Nur wirste damit nich sehr weit kommen. Kauf dir ma Oblivion oder F.E.A.R.^^

Ne Spass, sollte gut reichen für WoW.

Greeez Wild
Anti-Intel-Club 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (23. Oktober 2006)

@BattleKa: JEDEN MORGEN??? HILFE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also mein pc is nit sooo doll! ich hab 1024ram, die nVidia GeForce 6200 (glaub ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und nen Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3,06 Ghz... 
also ganz okay! is aber auch schon etwas älter! und auskommen tu ich damit eigentlich bei allem! in wow sind die einzigen probleme grooooße gruppenansammlungen! also falls sich ein raid bei mir mal in die nähe verirren sollte lagts manchmal bissl. aber wen stört das? und: wann passiert das schon? außer wenn man selbst in der raidgruppe drin is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (23. Oktober 2006)

Versteh ich nicht Oonâgh....

P4 mit 2,8 GHz
1024 MB Ram
ATI Radeon 9800 Pro

Und ich hab selbst in Raids keine Probleme (1280x1024 Auflösung, Details Mittel bis hoch, Volle Sichtweite)

Und @Nofox:
FEAR... naja da muss ich details ein bisschen runterschrauben ^^
Oblivion... ebenfalls... das ganze HDR- und Leucht-Zeugs usw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (26. Oktober 2006)

also...ehrlich gesagt raff ich et auch nich! aber irgendwie lagts manchmal ein wenig wenn ich (wirklich recht) große gruppen irgendwie angreifen seh! das is eigentlich nur sehr gering aber schlimmer wird's dann mit AE's von irgendwelchen hexern oder mages! aber... wir wissen es doch alle: *WOW IST EIN ÜBLER RAM-FRESSER!!!* 
oder sieht das wer anders? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BattleKa (29. Oktober 2006)

könnt ihr hier mal den optimalen game computerzusammen stellen von dell doer so was ? XD
weil ich darf mir irgendein pc zu weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausscuhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber er sollte niohct über 1200 euro kosten. 
dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD


----------



## Tarkat (4. November 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht Oonâgh....
> 
> P4 mit 2,8 GHz
> 1024 MB Ram
> ...



geht mir genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...naja gut^^....ich muss noch etwas tiefer gehen, da ich nur nen athlon XP 2 GHz habe, aber sonst läuft WoW super.


----------



## Sicknezz @ Ysera (27. November 2006)

BattleKa schrieb:


> könnt ihr hier mal den optimalen game computerzusammen stellen von dell doer so was ? XD
> weil ich darf mir irgendein pc zu weihnachten
> 
> 
> ...




Also hmm 1200 €^^ aber schau mal in mein Sig rein^^ der kann was und ich hab ne 600 leitung und ich habe keine Lags oder anderes in WoW nur manchmal nen DC aber sehr selten und F.E.A.R. und OBi laufen SUPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER das kann ich nur sagen^^


----------

